# Tips on bruising



## jovifan4ever_33 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm a newbie to this sport and have fallen in love. Only been on 3 rides, and I have more bruises on my legs than a beaten trailer trash wife!  Any suggestions, other than shin gaurds right now on how to prevent this. I know, DON'T fall, but that's not going to happen! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Not many possibilities, besides wearing body armor when you are riding and long pants when you aren't. The bruises are inevitable.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Way to go girl! It feels awkward at first, but it's sort of your badge of courage.  This may seem strange, but after awhile the bruises seem cool on your super toned legs. For the bad hits, try Arnica. Oral tablets work better than topical gel. Great for sore muscles too. U can get it in most health food stores. Ride on !


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

IME, eventually you will quit bruising as easily. It's like your body says "Oh, we fell, oops, but it's nothing to get upset about" and you'll have only minor marks. At least, that's what happens to me. I bruise very easily in the spring & then as the biking season progresses, it takes more & more impact to leave a mark. (And no, it's not because I'm tan - I live in the PNW and we don't get tan here.  )

gabrielle


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> IME, eventually you will quit bruising as easily. It's like your body says "Oh, we fell, oops, but it's nothing to get upset about" and you'll have only minor marks. At least, that's what happens to me. I bruise very easily in the spring & then as the biking season progresses, it takes more & more impact to leave a mark. (And no, it's not because I'm tan - I live in the PNW and we don't get tan here.  )
> 
> gabrielle


Well I'm jealous. That doesn't seem to happen for me.

Body armor works though.


----------



## seachicken11 (Apr 25, 2004)

It won't help prevent the bruises but if they already exist arnica (arnaca) is AWESOME!!! It comes in capsules and in an oil form. Helps the bruses clear up quickly and is also good for soreness. Check out you local hippie dippie healthfood place.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't mind bruises myself, it's only when I have to dress up and wear a skirt that they worry me a bit. Regular, casual shorts- no big deal. I enjoy explaining them


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Christine said:


> I don't mind bruises myself, it's only when I have to dress up and wear a skirt that they worry me a bit. Regular, casual shorts- no big deal. I enjoy explaining them


A few little bruises, stitches, etc. just add character. It's the hematomas the size of a dinner plate on my butt/wrapped around my thigh, or the painful ones right on your shin bone or elbow that get on my nerves...


----------



## craftygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

i agree with pixy and the whole "badge of courage" thing.. i have been trying to master this steep hill and every time i stack it and come home with a heap of bruises.. but i like showing them off.. it's kind of like "yeah, i had enough guts to give it a go and here is what i've got to show for it"

the body armour certainly helps though, i stacked it with some 661 shin guards on and my lower legs were completely bruise/ scratch free


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

connie said:


> Body armor works though.


I spent an entire summer wearing body armor. My friends all laughed at me, but it did give me a huge confidence boost.

gabrielle


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, the heartbreak of hematomas. Got one on my left thigh for the past couple years. Looks like an egg got stuck in there


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jovifan4ever_33 said:


> I'm a newbie to this sport and have fallen in love. Only been on 3 rides, and I have more bruises on my legs than a beaten trailer trash wife!  Any suggestions, other than shin gaurds right now on how to prevent this. I know, DON'T fall, but that's not going to happen! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


learn to love your bruises. 

there will be many more bruises in subsequent rides. you can reduce skin loss with arm and leg guards but you're just going to have to live with the bruises. i've been riding for 8 years and i still can't walk away from a ride without at least one bruise.

what happens when you hit the trail at 23 mph








ow

rt


----------



## jovifan4ever_33 (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow! What a great group. I love all of the responses and help. It looks like i'm gonna have to live with the bruises, and just enjoy the ride! Thanks so much! RIDE ON!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Check out these colors:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Brand new flat pedals with pins on the DH bike a couple years ago:


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

connie said:


> Brand new flat pedals with pins on the DH bike a couple years ago:


You win. *shudder*

gabrielle


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

And then some super sexy post-ACL reconstruction bruising.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

If I may, as a CMT, we were taught a bit about bruise massaging. Each bruise will have a direction of flushing that will be optimum (i.e., not painful). Flushing the bruise will help it diminish quickly. 

Start by moving in any direction - top to bottom, then bottom to top, left to right, vice versa to find the direction that feels best. That's your flushing direction and continue for a couple of minutes. Ice will also facilitate flushing of fluids, while heat will bring new, nutrient rich fluids back in.

Pads rock - don't be afraid to wear them. Most riders in my area now have them and they're making them lighter and more comfortable.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> If I may, as a CMT, we were taught a bit about bruise massaging. Each bruise will have a direction of flushing that will be optimum (i.e., not painful). Flushing the bruise will help it diminish quickly.
> 
> Start by moving in any direction - top to bottom, then bottom to top, left to right, vice versa to find the direction that feels best. That's your flushing direction and continue for a couple of minutes. Ice will also facilitate flushing of fluids, while heat will bring new, nutrient rich fluids back in.
> 
> Pads rock - don't be afraid to wear them. Most riders in my area now have them and they're making them lighter and more comfortable.


chad, that's interesting, I thought bruises were not to be massaged. My one expereince with massage on a bruise was a huge, deep contusion the size of a football on my leg, and my massage therapsist did "something" to it, and my leg went into horrible spasms for several days after, I could hardly walk.An atheletic trainer friend of mine told me that I should not have had her touch it.... Is there a right and wrong way to do this type of body work?


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I've read that freshly cut pineapple applied to a bruise (not cuts, ouch!) will help with bruising. Something with the bromelain?


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

It needs to be applied lightly, as a flushing technique only. Moderate to deep compression will not only be painful, but, as you noted, could compound the already contused muscles. This would simply be a "cosmetic" fix. The pain of the impacted muscle which caused the bruise in the first place would still persist as with any "non-bruising" contusion.

If you're uncomfortable touching the bruise, using ice and heat as a type of thermodynamic flushing system would be a good idea.

Also of note, I've seen research to suggest that regular massage can help tone muscles and make them more resistant to bruising in the first place. Go see your CMT once a week!!!!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> I've read that freshly cut pineapple applied to a bruise (not cuts, ouch!) will help with bruising. Something with the bromelain?


Huh. Never heard that. Though if you eat the fresh pineapple, bromelain reduces inflammation.


----------



## swheelie (Mar 18, 2006)

I too am fairly new to mountain biking (a couple months) and I have been comeing home a little more beat up every time. I dont mind since it means I am pushing myself and it gives me something to brag about at work, but it can tend to be a bit painfull at times. After reading this post last night, I went to the local health food store today and I picked up both the creame and the oral form of Arnica. The women working in the store was sold as well on it's ability to help bruising and sore muscles. So thanks to all you girls for your advice.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

don't shave your legs and they wont show so bad


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

connie said:


> Huh. Never heard that. Though if you eat the fresh pineapple, bromelain reduces inflammation.


Heh. Maybe it is eating it rather than applying it. I swore this health booki have said "apply," but maybe that's why it didn't work the one time I tried it!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Shannon-UT said:


> Heh. Maybe it is eating it rather than applying it. I swore this health booki have said "apply," but maybe that's why it didn't work the one time I tried it!


"Apply internally", maybe? 

gabrielle (who prefers pineapple internally, especially as part of a pina colada)


----------



## girlywhirly (Apr 4, 2004)

*double post*

double post


----------



## girlywhirly (Apr 4, 2004)

*If you're looking for tips on "how to"...*

I think I've perfected it.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

jovifan4ever_33 said:


> I'm a newbie to this sport and have fallen in love. Only been on 3 rides, and I have more bruises on my legs than a beaten trailer trash wife!  Any suggestions, other than shin gaurds right now on how to prevent this. I know, DON'T fall, but that's not going to happen! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


How'd you get the bruises??? I don't recall you crashing on Jenny's ride and I don't remember you crashing on last Wedneday night's ride??


If you really want shin guards...I have a pair of Fox Standard's that you can borrow. I have a new pair on order with Fox.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

stripes said:


> Ugh, you win.


 I'll do you one worse. Try bi-lateral hernia surgery! Women won't appreciate this as much as men but lets just say that the whole twig and berrys area is purple. Purple is one stage past black and blue.


----------



## jovifan4ever_33 (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope, I got these bruises last week. Friday to be exact...The corrals. Chad (my boyfriend) decided that It was time for me to try the corrals. I crashed three times, and most of the time it was because I couldn't get my foot out of the clips fast enough! Sound familiar? But, I did make it all the way to 8th street. Aren't you proud of me Nick?!! 
And ready to go again!!


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG!

Rocks - Bad. Upright - Good!

Pedal on Whirly...oi.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

jovifan4ever_33 said:


> Nope, I got these bruises last week. Friday to be exact...The corrals. Chad (my boyfriend) decided that It was time for me to try the corrals. I crashed three times, and most of the time it was because I couldn't get my foot out of the clips fast enough! Sound familiar? But, I did make it all the way to 8th street. Aren't you proud of me Nick?!!
> And ready to go again!!


Yeah that final climb to the top of Corrals can get ya'. I hate that one too. In fact I hate all climbs!!! Good job though!!! And yes those bruises are a badge of honor so display them as much as you can!!!

I almost did Corrals as this week's group ride, but was concerned about the creek crossing after the second gate, but it sounds easily doable. May have to do that as one of my other group rides next week.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

If you want some bruises, come up with us this summer to Brundage and Tamarack (haven't done Tam yet though).


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Holy crap, that is bad. Even with the footnotes I still can't make it out!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

connie said:


> Brand new flat pedals with pins on the DH bike a couple years ago:


OUCH!!!!


----------



## girlywhirly (Apr 4, 2004)

It's on my right lower hip, toward the back. Looks kinda funky because I scanned it (no digital camera available ).

g


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

girlywhirly said:


> I think I've perfected it.


How the dickens did that happen?


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*Pineapple better for bee stings*



Shannon-UT said:


> Heh. Maybe it is eating it rather than applying it. I swore this health booki have said "apply," but maybe that's why it didn't work the one time I tried it!


Hi there, When I scuba dive, I always bring a fresh pineapple. I was stung by a man-o-war (like a jellyfish, but worse) and once on board the dive boat captain applied fresh pineapple. It took the sting out and reduced the inflammation that was quickly occurring. Somehow it reacts with poision stings cause I tried when I got stung by a bee (for which I am allergic) and it worked great. I also eat it too, sooo sweet.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Bruises, cuts, scrapes, etc....they're all part of the whole mtn biking experience. I take them as badges that you're pushing yourself and trying new and harder things on your bike. I've got a bloody, banged up elbow from the weekend trying to get up a big rock at Fruita to no avail....but I had something to talk about on Monday morning  

4 weeks ago I got a gash right above my eyebrow and a black eye from hitting a tree with my face  After I took off my full face helmet I think one of the guys comments was "that's sexy"......

So good luck and don't worry about the bruises!


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, so it really really works. We went to Fruita this last weekend and got some really fun rides in. I did some stuff on my new Yeti I hadn't attempted yet... and paid the price. But not completely because I took some Arnica gel with me. Check out this endo.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1814604#post1814604

I should be solid black and blue, but I rubbed on that arnica gel like 3 times a day for 2 days, and my legs look great. Im an easy bruiser to begin with, so I am sold. Arnica really does work.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice endo pics and kudo's for getting back up and clearing that section!


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

Christine said:


> I don't mind bruises myself, it's only when I have to dress up and wear a skirt that they worry me a bit. Regular, casual shorts- no big deal. I enjoy explaining them


Agreed...as a fellow NEWB, I as well get banged up on the trail. I was so proud of my first bruises and I'm still proud of them. Although, they are getting worse and hurt more since I'm getting braver and trying more difficult terrain. But, it is the only way I will learn. I do worry about going places with my guy friends - I don't want other people to think they are beating me when in reality it is ME and my bike that is beating the crap out of me. LOL 

Oh yes... Arnica is WONDERFUL for bruises. The ointment soothes and kinda takes the pain away. That is the main reason I use it. This last ride on Sunday (before the Ark building began - its been raining since) the bruises omg OUCH. They were still throbbing on Monday at work. It's so worth it though. My mother/co-workers/non-biking friends see the bruises and just shake their head and say, "You LIKE doing this to yourself???" I nod and grin  YUP!!!


----------

